# What's For Breakfast?



## JohnT (May 27, 2014)

I was unsure if I should put this under "What's for Dinner", so I started a new thread..

Over the week-end, I visited my In-Laws in Virginia. My sister-in-law is from Oklahoma and makes the most wonderful biscuits I ever had!

Being from New Jersey, I do not know from Biscuits. Man, what we are missing.. 

Here are a couple of photos.. 

1) the dough, 
2) Rolled and cut
3) baked to perfection
4) scrambled eggs and "from scratch" sausage gravy
5) my first helping, eggs, bacon, and biscuits and gravy. 

She belongs to a farming co-op, so the bacon and sausage she used was farm fresh and incredible!


----------



## jpike01 (May 27, 2014)

I challenge you to try a hot buttered biscuit with good sausage and sorghum syrup.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT (May 28, 2014)

I have heard of sorghum. My in laws retired to Blairesville, Georgia and they has a sorghum festival every year. I never made it down in time for the festival, so I never had the chance of tasting it. My brother-in-law (Georgia, born and raised) loves the stuff, But I have been told it is an acquired taste. 

If it is better than honey on biscuits, then I will have to try it!


----------



## Geronimo (May 28, 2014)

I had to skip breakfast in order to mitigate a mess I have going in the basement. 

I started a new MM Castel Del Papa kit and forgot to add the grape pack (I always have a few kits laying around, and these grape packs are separate). What I usually do with these HUGE grape packs is add them to the concentrate, then only add enough water to leave a headspace (about 2 liters shy). After working the grape pack for 4-5 days, I remove it and top off the primary with the rest of the water. I decided I'd try to add the grape pack anyway, which filled my bucket a little too full. So I had some blow off (and purple speckles) to deal with.


----------



## the_rayway (May 28, 2014)

Yogurt on Extreme Fruit and Nut cereal. Pretty much the same 5 days a week


----------



## sour_grapes (May 28, 2014)

Similar to Raelene: Muesli and a banana. Again.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 28, 2014)

Coffee - 20oz. Today is Peete's Anniversary blend.


----------



## jpike01 (May 28, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I have heard of sorghum. My in laws retired to Blairesville, Georgia and they has a sorghum festival every year. I never made it down in time for the festival, so I never had the chance of tasting it. My brother-in-law (Georgia, born and raised) loves the stuff, But I have been told it is an acquired taste.
> 
> If it is better than honey on biscuits, then I will have to try it!



It may well be an acquired taste but I did not know any better. I was raised up on the stuff.

We had a unit meeting at work about a year ago where we incorporated breakfast into the meeting. I supplied a quart of Sorghum syrup. These guys had never tasted it before. By the time the meeting and meal were complete, only a fourth of the quart had survived.

I keep both locally produced honey and sorghum syrup in stock, good eats.


----------

